# 제일/참/아주/너무



## Ladymeri

Hello!
Anybody knows what's the difference between these words?

제일, 참, 아주, 너무
 Thank you for helping me.


----------



## y_k

제일 is used to formulate superlatives. 
 이 중에서 내가 키가 제일 커. = I'm the tallest person here.
 너는 무엇을 제일 좋아하니? = Which do you like the best?
 (과일 중에서) 사과가 제일 좋다. = My favorite fruit is apples.

And equivalents of 참, 아주, 너무 in english are 'very', 'so', 'too'.
 참 잘했어. 아주 잘했어. = (Very) good job. Very good.
 내 친구는 기타를 참/아주 잘 쳐. = My friend plays guitar very well. 
 날씨가 참/아주/너무 덥다. = It's so hot.
 신발이 너무 크다. = These shoes are too big.

Personally, I rarely use '참'/'아주'. Instead, I would say 매우/진짜/정말/너무.
And as far as I know '너무' should be used with negative words only, but most koreans use '너무' everywhere. 
 너무 고마워. = Thanks a lot.
 너무 맛있다. = It's so delicious.


----------



## Ladymeri

y_k said:


> 제일 is used to formulate superlatives.
> 이 중에서 내가 키가 제일 커. = I'm the tallest person here.
> 너는 무엇을 제일 좋아하니? = Which do you like the best?
> (과일 중에서) 사과가 제일 좋다. = My favorite fruit is apples.
> 
> And equivalents of 참, 아주, 너무 in english are 'very', 'so', 'too'.
> 참 잘했어. 아주 잘했어. = (Very) good job. Very good.
> 내 친구는 기타를 참/아주 잘 쳐. = My friend plays guitar very well.
> 날씨가 참/아주/너무 덥다. = It's so hot.
> 신발이 너무 크다. = These shoes are too big.
> 
> Personally, I rarely use '참'/'아주'. Instead, I would say 매우/진짜/정말/너무.
> And as far as I know '너무' should be used with negative words only, but most koreans use '너무' everywhere.
> 너무 고마워. = Thanks a lot.
> 너무 맛있다. = It's so delicious.


Thanks a lot for explaining this to me


----------



## tkgeek

y_k said:


> 제일 is used to formulate superlatives.
> 이 중에서 내가 키가 제일 커. = I'm the tallest person here.
> 너는 무엇을 제일 좋아하니? = Which do you like the best?
> (과일 중에서) 사과가 제일 좋다. = My favorite fruit is apples.
> 
> And equivalents of 참, 아주, 너무 in english are 'very', 'so', 'too'.
> 참 잘했어. 아주 잘했어. = (Very) good job. Very good.
> 내 친구는 기타를 참/아주 잘 쳐. = My friend plays guitar very well.
> 날씨가 참/아주/너무 덥다. = It's so hot.
> 신발이 너무 크다. = These shoes are too big.
> 
> Personally, I rarely use '참'/'아주'. Instead, I would say 매우/진짜/정말/너무.
> And as far as I know '너무' should be used with negative words only, but most koreans use '너무' everywhere.
> 너무 고마워. = Thanks a lot.
> 너무 맛있다. = It's so delicious.



Awesome summary. Thanks!


----------

